# Few from the 2010 MotoGP at Indy



## ndredsox (Aug 29, 2010)

Here are a few from practice and qualifications from this years RedBull MotoGP at Indy.  
Thank you for looking....


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2010)

Some very nice shots there, was it a celeb on the back of Randy ? i used to watch him race in the 70's - 80's


----------



## ndredsox (Aug 29, 2010)

I believe it was an AMA supercross rider, but I am not sure. He was an amazing rider, still is. It was funny to see him adjusting the foot of the passenger while in the lean.


----------



## edouble (Sep 4, 2010)

These pictures are excellent.


----------



## Heck (Sep 5, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## CNCO (Sep 6, 2010)

Those are some great shots. What kind of camera / lenses were you using?


----------



## samal (Sep 6, 2010)

CNCO said:


> Those are some great shots. What kind of camera / lenses were you using?



Great shots!  I was wondering the same!, my Sigma EX 70-200 proved it a bit short and a bit slow focusing but I managed to sneak up to the fence opening near turn 2 right by TV cameraman and took a few myself, I hope I am not intruding in your post, let me know and I will remove it fi you feel so:


----------



## CNCO (Sep 7, 2010)

its fine, can you post some of your pics? if you did cool, i can't see photos at work(public schools block a lot of websites such as flickr)


----------



## samal (Sep 7, 2010)

I did post some pics


----------

